

How Skype Is Changing the Job Interview - ippisl
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1930838,00.html

======
JacobAldridge
Definitely some connections to _Up in the Air_ , which deals with video
redundancies as a cost-saving measure but questions the social contract that
impacts.

(On a related note, see 25 cell phone vintage gadgets of annoying TIME news
links)

